# Tabletop Workshop - New 28mm Castle



## dh1992 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi guys, Tabletop Workshop have just made their new castle available to pre-order:

"After the initial success of its 28mm Medieval Chapel and Cottage, Tabletop Workshop would like to announce its next project will be a highly detailed 28mm Castle Kit. This is a massive piece of kit and contains a selection of walls, towers and a gatehouse. As you’d expect from us, these are highly detailed inside and out. 

The castle will be released early next year and we are offering customers the chance to take advantage of our heavily discounted pre-order offer with free stretch goals. Here they can pick up a castle for as low as £90 if they pre-order, this is available from Thursday 21st November. (The combined RRP of the set would be £180 so this is a huge discount). The pre-order offer is limited to a maximum of 150 sets and we are also offering stretch goals every 25 sales. These include stairs, defences, wall and tower hoardings! This amazing offer will never be repeated! 

Check out the promotional video here: http://www.tabletopworkshop.co.uk/pre-order-castle.html

Wondering if it interests you! As always, feedback is appreciated. We're really excited from first glances though! 










Here's a pic with the wall and tower hoardings added!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looks mighty intreguing DH. What material are you looking to produce it in?


----------



## dh1992 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Iraqiel

The castle is produced in hard plastic. As a company, we look to design highly detailed hard plastic model buildings for gamers and collecters!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks pretty impressive. I would like to see a miniature of some sort next to it to get an idea of scale (I assume these are CAD drawings and not actual models)

Do you have any plans to do something futuristic? I'm pretty certain 40k fans would love a scaled military compound (ala forgeworlds imperial fortress but with less gothic ness.)


----------



## dh1992 (Feb 26, 2013)

Indeed, these are the CAD drawings which the tooling will be made from. Because they're CAD we're yet to have a picture with a 28mm figure for reference. However, further down the line we'll be 3D printing prototypes and we'll get some put on the website then. 
Further down the line we may be making a more futuristic version perfect for some of the sci-fi games. You'll have to watch this space! :wink:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd like to see a pic of some finished product... is that possible?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just out of pure interest, how are you going to tackle the curved walls on the bastion towers? i imagine it would require quite a deep tool to do it length ways? or are you going with rings that you stack?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks beautiful, actualy; I especially like the accurate tower hoardings with arrow slits.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That is brilliant! :so_happy:


----------



## Tabletop Boss (Dec 3, 2013)

neferhet said:


> I'd like to see a pic of some finished product... is that possible?


As this is all hard plastic, you will not be able to see the finished product until all the tooling is manufactured - which we are on with and will take about 3 months to complete for everything.
We will be doing a bit of 3D printing to test the designs before cutting steel, and we may show those at some point.


----------



## Tabletop Boss (Dec 3, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> just out of pure interest, how are you going to tackle the curved walls on the bastion towers? i imagine it would require quite a deep tool to do it length ways? or are you going with rings that you stack?


If you go to the pre-order page on our website - www.tabletopworkshop.co.uk you will see break downs of each castle module, and if you look on the round tower page you will see that the rings are made up of 60 degree segments which interlock with a base to form a ring. These rings are stackable allowing access to the inside, and for taller or shorter towers to be used. 
The 60 degree segments allow you to put arrow slits, plain wall segments, and/or wall joining pieces in different positions on the ring.
AND, detailed inside as well as out, AND has a spiral staircase in each level.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Tabletop Boss said:


> We will be doing a bit of 3D printing to test the designs before cutting steel, and we may show those at some point.


That would be great, thanks


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Tabletop Boss said:


> If you go to the pre-order page on our website - www.tabletopworkshop.co.uk you will see break downs of each castle module, and if you look on the round tower page you will see that the rings are made up of 60 degree segments which interlock with a base to form a ring. These rings are stackable allowing access to the inside, and for taller or shorter towers to be used.
> The 60 degree segments allow you to put arrow slits, plain wall segments, and/or wall joining pieces in different positions on the ring.
> AND, detailed inside as well as out, AND has a spiral staircase in each level.


I have to say thats very impressive, i tip my hat to the designer, cant wait to see these in the flesh(well plastic)


----------



## Tabletop Boss (Dec 3, 2013)

We have posted some pics of the painted up 3D printed wall on our website and on our facebook page - they look smart, so please pop along and have a look


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Tabletop Boss said:


> We will be doing a bit of 3D printing to test the designs before cutting steel, and we may show those at some point.


Well we'd be more than happy to see them 

This looks like it would fit beautifully with Warhammer Fantasy Battle and Warmahordes!


----------



## Tabletop Boss (Dec 3, 2013)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Well we'd be more than happy to see them
> 
> This looks like it would fit beautifully with Warhammer Fantasy Battle and Warmahordes!



https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.699472503398438.1073741827.563457086999981&type=1

Some more on our website pages as well

We are even doing an assembly video as the moment.


----------



## dh1992 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Update from Tabletop Workshop*

Thanks for all of the positive feedback so far. So far the castles are selling steadily, however we know we can do better. If you look on our website at http://www.tabletopworkshop.co.uk/pre-order-castle.html we have tweaked a few things in the last couple of days. 

We appreciate that at this time of year, it may be difficult to pay for a massive kit like this in full. For this reason, we've announced details of a deposit scheme. As long as you've deposited £50 before the sale has ended, you'll still be entitled to the same cut-price offer and can pay the rest when you like. All that we ask is that your castle is paid for in full by February 28th. We now also have gift vouchers available so that you or friends and family can use them as part of the castle pre-order or on other items in our online store.

That's not all. As a thank you to those of you who've paid for a castle in full before the new year, we're offering a great three tier reward scheme. Rewards will run up all the way to New Years Eve and the earlier you purchase, the better the reward. To get the ball rolling. Those who've paid for their castle in full before midnight on the Wednesday 18th December will recieve the fantastic Gold Reward. This exclusive offer will allow them 50% off ALL of their Tabletop Workshop purchases in 2014. Details of all our rewards can be found on our website. Of course, this is an addition to the massive discount you already get with the pre-order scheme and the amazing stretch goals you get free depending on sales. Merry Christmas!


----------



## dh1992 (Feb 26, 2013)

In fact, this morning we reached our first stretch goal. A staircase for the castle wall is now available!

http://www.tabletopworkshop.co.uk/stretch_goal_25.html

:grin:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I am glad this project is progressing well. I have no need of a castle (not really a Fantasy player), but I do like some of the smaller building you do. 

Best of luck with the project it is looking impressive.


----------



## dh1992 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks humakt,
Great feedback is always appreciated even if like you said, you have no need for the product. It lets us know we're doing something right. There are a lot of people on some of these forums that let us know when we're doing wrong. Hopefully, we'll be able to get something out that's up your street in the future!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

dh1992 said:


> Thanks humakt,
> Great feedback is always appreciated even if like you said, you have no need for the product. It lets us know we're doing something right. There are a lot of people on some of these forums that let us know when we're doing wrong. Hopefully, we'll be able to get something out that's up your street in the future!


A soon as you make something that involves girders and concrete I'll be interested


----------



## dh1992 (Feb 26, 2013)

In the New Year we will be taking advantage of our 3D printer. This means, we can make specialist one offs for a variety of wargames. All we need is a CAD model or enough people to be interested in a design and we'll make the CAD model ourselves. From then, it'll be available to buy from our shop. Just something that might be of interest to the wargamer who wants a personal touch to their board. More details will follow....

PS. For anyone interested, the silver reward scheme closes on midnight at Christmas Day. If you take advantage of pre-ordering any one of our castles before then, you'll be entitled to 25% off all purchases through the Tabletop Workshop Webshop in 2014.


----------

